# Nymph Cups



## Bug Trader

I've been asked by a few to start sharing more on how we are able to not only house but manage a larger collection. The way I make these cups not only beats the prices of ff cups and vials but they make our feeding time much more efficient and I do not have to deal with lids that snap on and off and crack around the edges. I get the cups at walmart, roughly 80 cups for under $3 they come in both 9oz. and 16oz. so I use them for 2 seperate stages of growth for many species.

Its as simple as taking half the cups and cutting out the top ring, I then glue screen to it, no-see-um mesh for ff feeders and fiberglass screen for the ones past the ff stage. These cups like most were designed to fit inside one another to the lid slides in flush and doesnt fall off or take rubbber bands or anything to hold it on which is what I love it makes feeding time go fast and easy, just pull the lid up and drop in the food the mantis even on the lid usually sits still due to the ring barrier around the lid..

When the cups get nasty I can toss them and just wash and reuse the lids they make everything easier and cheaper. I just sit around and make them while Im reading the forums. They cost less than 10 cents each to make. Cheaper when you reuse the lids.


----------



## lancaster1313

Great idea! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Malakyoma

Never thought of that. good idea. I dont have a big problem with the snap lids. I just force up one side, while keeping a lot of it still snapped, and blows FFs in with a straw covered at my mouth end with matting so I dont swallow any.


----------



## Bug Trader

I just find using these much more time efficient over anything. no lid to worry about popping off or securing correctly to keep ff in.


----------



## Malakyoma

thats true. I'll give it a try. Do you mind if I use your thread to show how I do mine as well?


----------



## lancaster1313

I like the idea that a nymph that hangs from the top will be in less danger of getting its little tarsae nipped by a snapping lid.

One thing I don't like about snap lids is that a nymph seems to always put a foot in a bad place. It causes me to take too much time getting the nymph to move a foot out of the way so I can close the lid.

I put small holes in the sides of containers for feeding, but the "slide in lid" seems like a good idea for other mainteneance.


----------



## Bug Trader

not at all, post away, As for the nymphs getting feet in the snaps I've done that accidentally a few times when they start running or trying to escape as I am closing the lid. These cups eliminate it completely as well as provide a 3/4'' barrier wall around the lid to help. I use them for both mantids and arachnids.


----------



## fleurdejoo

This is awesome!! I love it!

Aaaaand Mal You're doing what???

Blow darting FF's?


----------



## Malakyoma

fleurdejoo said:


> This is awesome!! I love it!
> 
> Aaaaand Mal You're doing what???
> 
> Blow darting FF's?


Yeah I blow dart FFs lmao. pretty easy. Never have to put the culture in the fridge, dont have to tap any out either so the medium can be moist and gooey. Really easy to count how many they get too. I'll take some pics and post them.


----------



## fleurdejoo

Uh I am begging for a video actually!

I think it would be very educational for everyone!!!!!


----------



## Malakyoma

fleurdejoo said:


> Uh I am begging for a video actually!
> 
> I think it would be very educational for everyone!!!!!


Will do.


----------



## fleurdejoo

Yay!!! You rock!!


----------



## garin33

Thanks for sharing bugtrader, excellent idea! The cost of containers really start to add up and I love the lid design.

What's nice is that you can use this method on probably any size cup that fits into each other.

Your cuts look really clean, do you just use a regular razor or something else.

Malakyoma, I look forward to seeing how you blow your flies in. I have feeder holes at the top with a foam plug and tap the fruit flies into a funnel. It works pretty good but sometimes I tap in too many flies and it's impossible to count the flies, etc. I assume you are using some type of pooter where you suck the flies in and then blow them out?


----------



## Bug Trader

I tape a box cutter down to the counter over a small piece of 1/4'' plywood to give it the right height. Then I have both hands to hold the cup down on the counter and spin it on the blade in order to get a decently level clean cut.


----------



## Paradoxica

Wow, you've got it down to a science.


----------



## Precarious

Great idea! I'd imagine this works great if you've got a million young nymphs that must be separated. That's a situation I avoid like the plague! Although, at the moment I've got 8 Archimantis latistyla and 6 adult male Orchids housed separately. Would probably save me some space.


----------



## Malakyoma

Uploading my blow dart video now. Will make a new thread in food and feeders when it's ready.


----------



## Bug Trader

I prefer to keep them all seperate, not only o ensure they survive each other but because Im focusing on keeping multiple bloodlines of these species so each cup gets labeled.


----------



## Ruaumoko

Sounds very easy to use  all of mine have feeder holes in the side that are bunged with a peice of foam.very easy to feed that way


----------



## Precarious

Bug Trader said:


> I prefer to keep them all seperate, not only o ensure they survive each other but because Im focusing on keeping multiple bloodlines of these species so each cup gets labeled.


I take a long piece of scotch tape, fold over the very end for easy removal, and stick it on the side of most cups. That way I can number each nymph by sex and document the date of each molt, or at least the order they molt in, with a sharpie. That way once the first one molts I know when to expect the others to. This is also a good method because you can pull off the tape and stick it to another cup when replacing the cup during cleaning or when they outgrow it.


----------



## angelofdeathzz

Brilliant!!!

I was impressed when you sent me things, the labeling from sex to sub groups was impeccable. Your defiantly a asset to to community, as well as just a all around cool guy.

Glad your back, we're all the better for it.


----------



## OctoberRainne

Where did you find the top thicker mesh at? I've been looking for something similiar to avoid using soo much fabric typed mesh


----------



## Bug Trader

Its just fiberglass screen, I have some lids that are over a year old now still like new.


----------



## OctoberRainne

Do i get this from say a hardware store then? lol


----------



## Bug Trader

Yes, Lowes, HomeDepot even Walmart, It comes in rolls usually in the window screen kit areas.


----------



## twolfe

Very clever.


----------



## OctoberRainne

Bug Trader said:


> Yes, Lowes, HomeDepot even Walmart, It comes in rolls usually in the window screen kit areas.


Thanxx will definitely have to get some,I used something like this one time from our porch and have been looking for more ever since


----------



## garin33

A question regarding using small cups and condiment cups to separate the small nymphs.

For molting, do you line the cups with any material because there is not much room for twigs, etc?

For those of you who use those small 5 oz condiment cups to separate nymphs, do you line the sides or top with anything? Do you just punch holes with a needle in the top for air? I notice that Malakyoma uses those small condiment cups. I know that Albert uses those craft organizers.

Wonderful creative ideas, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bug Trader

I would just hotglue fiberglass screen inside the lid and some on the walls. as for twigs a few pieces of excelsior for the small nymphs.


----------



## hibiscusmile

looks good, the screen does last a long time, I have no time for making my own anymore, time here is money and I better be making it or hubby will kick my butt! I do like the lid s we purchase though, easy to throw in a bucket with bleach and even the nasties ones with smashed fruit flies come out sparkling clean with no scrubbing, and they last a long time that way, I reuse all my cups and lids by putting in bleach and water in slop sink, I do make time for it, not just to save money, but it is my way of going green, reuse, as long as I can, all old ones no good for fruit flies, turn into cup o ooth when being sold, so most every one gets a cup with their ooths.


----------



## garin33

Bug Trader said:


> I would just hotglue fiberglass screen inside the lid and some on the walls. as for twigs a few pieces of excelsior for the small nymphs.


Thank you for the info bugtrader.

As far as the maximum size nymph that a small container can house, does the same rules apply ie: 3x the length of the mantis for height and 2x the length for width? It seems like those small condiment containers and craft organizers are only about 2" high, so the max nymph size would be only 3/4". Or at the early stages can you get away with 2x the length for height, etc?

Thanks again.


----------



## D_Hemptress

i will be doing this, how perfect


----------



## Bug Trader

hibiscusmile said:


> looks good, the screen does last a long time, I have no time for making my own anymore, time here is money and I better be making it or hubby will kick my butt! I do like the lid s we purchase though, easy to throw in a bucket with bleach and even the nasties ones with smashed fruit flies come out sparkling clean with no scrubbing, and they last a long time that way, I reuse all my cups and lids by putting in bleach and water in slop sink, I do make time for it, not just to save money, but it is my way of going green, reuse, as long as I can, all old ones no good for fruit flies, turn into cup o ooth when being sold, so most every one gets a cup with their ooths.


We clean and reuse all our ff stock cups, beach water does do wonders for those poly mesh lids. I have custom racks made to fit these cups I use for nymphs and slings so when Im sitting around I take the time to make a dozen or two cups. I don't so much make them due to the price break because I get wholesale cups and lids already, the lids just make life much easier on these as well as They are only 3'' wide so I get more of them per rack since we don'tt house anything in groups anymore.



garin33 said:


> Thank you for the info bugtrader.
> 
> As far as the maximum size nymph that a small container can house, does the same rules apply ie: 3x the length of the mantis for height and 2x the length for width? It seems like those small condiment containers and craft organizers are only about 2" high, so the max nymph size would be only 3/4". Or at the early stages can you get away with 2x the length for height, etc?
> 
> Thanks again.


Those small condoment cups I never really used them but to pack and ship small nymphs in. I have had plenty people tell me that mantids and tarantulas have molted in shipping so L2 Hymenopus, and other similar sized species should be ok but Id prefer atleast the 4oz cups.

One other peice of info for cups like the ones I make, if your not keeping them in a greenhouse or tub/aquarium to control humidity you may need to glue some plastic sheeting over most the lid to keep in humidity.


----------



## Malakyoma

Bug Trader said:


> I would just hotglue fiberglass screen inside the lid and some on the walls. as for twigs a few pieces of excelsior for the small nymphs.


I'm not a fan of excelsior. Some of them really seem to not like it or have a hard time with it. Mines thinner than yours though I think. I also sand the walls of the cup if I'm not putting much work into it, otherwise I glue sticks/sponge/screen to the sides for climbing



garin33 said:


> Thank you for the info bugtrader.
> 
> As far as the maximum size nymph that a small container can house, does the same rules apply ie: 3x the length of the mantis for height and 2x the length for width? It seems like those small condiment containers and craft organizers are only about 2" high, so the max nymph size would be only 3/4". Or at the early stages can you get away with 2x the length for height, etc?
> 
> Thanks again.


Yep same rules apply. The cups you saw in my FF blowdart video have L3-4 Tau's living comfortably in them. They will be ale to stay there for a while. Then I have 20 oz containers for the medium instars and larger for adult depending on what they need.


----------



## hibiscusmile

never a dull moment when u gotta work!


----------



## Ruaumoko

I wish we got the same style cups as you guys over here.Pur sides are far more angled and never give enough area inside the cup :-(


----------



## Malakyoma

Heres a video of how I do my nymph cups. Took forever to upload today lol.


----------



## Ranitomeya

What an excellent idea, I need to do this for my tarantula spiderlings. They love building their webbing right under the lid and this'll prevent me from having to destroy it every time I need to feed them.


----------



## Malakyoma

Definitely stole your idea mike. Moving my Tau's into their new 12oz homes now. The first ones I made are obviously the messiest, with furniture making the lid closing more difficult, but I've found probably an optimal layout of furniture to make opening and closing smooth while allowing the taus to climb all the way up and down.


----------



## Bug Trader

One you make a few it gets easier, cuts get cleaner/neater. They have been a huge help for us.

As for the arachnid use Ranitomeya they make great sling cups. This allows you to control the depth of the lid for the tarantulas needs.


----------



## Malakyoma

My taumantis enjoying your cup style.


----------



## glock34girl

HI:

Cool idea! Both the cups and the blow darting! I watched the video on the other thread, very cool. So... I would use the smaller of the two cups (8oz) for a newly hatched nymph and then transfer him to the larger cup at what stage? I am asking because I ordered an ooth for my garden and want to keep a few and release the others, (native species).


----------



## BugLover

Great idea! i might have to do that sometime, the rubber bands are getting annoying lol


----------



## Elo500

Thanks for the cup idea. The pics are very helpful for this newbie!


----------



## ScienceGirl

So awesome! :clap: 

I HAVE to try this! You have just saved me so much time and probably many little mantis lives....

Now to get my mantids and buy my cups. :shifty:


----------



## glock34girl

Okay.... I put one together but I wonder if the lip isn't deep enough? Also, Walmart was out of the cups you showed so I got these... Little less deep, will it be okay? Lol Iam experimenting before I even have Nymhs lol


----------



## Mvalenz

This is such a good idea. How did I miss this thread? I'm doin this for now on. Thanks


----------



## Danny.

Looks fine to me glock34girl.


----------



## glock34girl

Danny. said:


> Looks fine to me glock34girl.


Thanks Danny.... I am pretty slow at it I'll tell you that. Nine of them... missed then whole movie I was watching. lol

Can the original poster of the idea show a picture of his box cutter set up? That was the tricky part for me. My cuts weren't straight by any means.


----------



## BugLover

Hey I just made a few of these with smaller cups (I think they were 3 oz?) and they work great! I am using them for my L1 nymphs. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

glock34girl said:


> HI:
> 
> Cool idea! Both the cups and the blow darting! I watched the video on the other thread, very cool. So... I would use the smaller of the two cups (8oz) for a newly hatched nymph and then transfer him to the larger cup at what stage? I am asking because I ordered an ooth for my garden and want to keep a few and release the others, (native species).


I would just use the larger cup instead to be honest because even with a larger cup they still won't have a hard time finding a meal and on top of that... no hassle transferring nymphs! Atleast that's my take on it!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies

glock34girl said:


> Thanks Danny.... I am pretty slow at it I'll tell you that. Nine of them... missed then whole movie I was watching. lol
> 
> Can the original poster of the idea show a picture of his box cutter set up? That was the tricky part for me. My cuts weren't straight by any means.


Talk to Bug Trader! He's the mastermind behind this!


----------



## glock34girl

TheOtherSpecies said:


> Talk to Bug Trader! He's the mastermind behind this!


Yeah. Got it handled a while ago thanks!


----------



## ladygigi

Okay, so I could make some of these, and just set them inside the terrarium for a place to put them. ^_^ (That'll keep them safe from the curiosities of my 3 cats too! :lol: ) Should I have bulbs on it tho just like I do my current terrarium for warmth? It's pretty warm here in Arizona now, but that's outside and not in my house. My house will soon have the A/C running and now frequently has my ceiling fan running and it is actually rather cool in here even without my ceiling fan running. So I'm thinking some warmth will be/is going to be needed for them. But would like some opinions on the matter. Have to go to Wal-Mart today anyway, already have a glue gun, just need the cups and the mesh. Oh, the bulbs.?


----------



## Bug Trader

Yeah cat's can be a problem for mantid hobbyists, I have a friend she has 5 cats and Im always worried on of them will kill the bugs I send her. The cups are a cheap easy way to keep your nymphs seperate at yoinger instars. I would put them in the cage under the same conditions you would just keep a mantis in there. Lights, misting and all.


----------



## Tony C

Bug Trader said:


> I have a friend


Liars go to heck...


----------



## Bug Trader

Please do not disrespect the OP he worked hard to come up with new ideas and share them with everyone. I for one like the cups and I know cat's are evil, unnatural and bad for the hobby.


----------



## glock34girl

She, huh? Lol hey can you show us how you set up your cutter?


----------



## ladygigi

glock34girl said:


> She, huh? Lol hey can you show us how you set up your cutter?


Yes, me too!!! I want to see how you set up your cutter! :turned: I went and bought the cups and fiberglass mesh screen yesterday and am going to start on some housing today, but I also would like to see how you set up your cutter. I was trying to picture it when you said you taped it to your counter (box cutter) with a 1/4" piece of plywood to keep it even and I just can't quite picture it.  I'm thinking of using an Exacto knife cuz I'm not sure how sharp my box cutter is and I didn't think to get new blades for it. :wacko: I know I have new blades for my Exacto, a whole package of them in fact. But still want to see your box cutter set up on the counter because it sounds like you've got a really smart idea. :smarty:


----------



## jrh3

you can take a pair of vise grips and clamp the blade to the side of a 2x4. There are many options but this one works.


----------



## glock34girl

Visual learner. What Iam imagining is the cutter literally duct taped to a peice of 1/4 inch ply. The cup would be rim down and pressed to the blade?


----------



## ToeChecks

wow this is perfect! im going to be making some of these for sure!!


----------



## jrh3

they are very easy once you get alot of them made.


----------



## ToeChecks

im going to use large deli cups since it would work the same way. it would be nice to find some giant cups to make them with.


----------



## ninoupte7

(I am awaiting the hatching of three different types of mantis, and of all the various designs, this one appeals to me as the simplest, cheapest, and most practical.)

a.) Where can I purchase No-see-um mesh? What is the best way to clean the lid so it lasts?

b.) When in the growth of the mantids should I switch from no-see-um mesh to standard, fiberglass, door screen mesh? What is the best way to clean the lid so it lasts?

c.) What is the best way to hot melt glue the no-see-um mesh to the top opening? I purchased a Hot melt gun with dual temp glue sticks.

d.) How do the Manti climb up the cup sides (and the inside lip of the top) to hang from the top?

e.) Would this type of construction be also useful for culturing the wingless dm ffs?

f.) I plan to follow the suggestion to cut a hole in the side of the mantid and ff cups and transfer ffs via a bug sucker straw.

-NinoUpte7


----------



## Extrememantid

ninoupte7 said:


> (I am awaiting the hatching of three different types of mantis, and of all the various designs, this one appeals to me as the simplest, cheapest, and most practical.)
> 
> a.) Where can I purchase No-see-um mesh? What is the best way to clean the lid so it lasts?
> 
> b.) When in the growth of the mantids should I switch from no-see-um mesh to standard, fiberglass, door screen mesh? What is the best way to clean the lid so it lasts?
> 
> c.) What is the best way to hot melt glue the no-see-um mesh to the top opening? I purchased a Hot melt gun with dual temp glue sticks.
> 
> d.) How do the Manti climb up the cup sides (and the inside lip of the top) to hang from the top?
> 
> e.) Would this type of construction be also useful for culturing the wingless dm ffs?
> 
> f.) I plan to follow the suggestion to cut a hole in the side of the mantid and ff cups and transfer ffs via a bug sucker straw.
> 
> -NinoUpte7


Lol just to get it straight, it's mantids.. Not manti. And use hot glue and that should last a long time.. And switch to a bigger mesh once they are done eating ff's and their feet are larger. And most species of mantid have sort of suction cup things on their feet so they can climb up the side of glass and plastic. Oh and put the screen where you want it and glue over top of it so it goes through and onto the plastic, then cut the access screen off


----------



## Paradoxica

Do not use this technique to make a FF culture! You definitely need something that snaps shut. I've accidentally knocked these over before, and it's fine when a nymph pops out of it's cup, but when it's a thousand Fruit flies it would be a nightmare!


----------



## Extrememantid

Paradoxica said:


> Do not use this technique to make a FF culture! You definitely need something that snaps shut. I've accidentally knocked these over before, and it's fine when a nymph pops out of it's cup, but when it's a thousand Fruit flies it would be a nightmare!


I didn't realize they said ff culture too.. Definetly not


----------



## Addlement

I know this is a kind of old thread, but I would just like to say thank you SO much for this. I hadn't ever thought of it, and it's brilliant! I will be hatching out _T. __sinensis_ and was trying to wrap my head around the ~$40 I would have to pay to create housing for all of the nymphs. This basically just saved my budget!

Out of curiosity, does anyone know a good place to find larger cups? These won't happily hold adults of most species I'm sure, and I have been having a hard time finding adequate containers that are cost efficient. The best I've found are glass canning jars, and those are still ~$2 a piece, a little bit more than I'd like.


----------



## hibiscusmile

I have no see em on my site. As for cups, I would go with delli cups, cheapest material u will find. You can try going to the grocers and see if they have any that are a little defective you could purchase as they use them for their cut up fruit and their take out salad bars. You may find some that way.


----------

